# My Samsung HT-X40



## funnybones3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Guys. I am new to this Forum. I have an issue with my Samsung HT-X40 home theater system. Lately, when I turn it on, it will play for about 45min to an hr and then shut down by itself automatically. Before it shuts down, the screen on the box reads "Protection" and then it goes off. When I turn it back on, no sound will come out. I would have to wait minutes to turn it back on for sound to occur but again it shuts off within 45min to hr. What can cause this? Could this be a Power Surge issue or just my system is defected or something else? Can anybody help me out?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like a similar problem I was having with my Pioneer AVR. I chalked mine up to old age (the Pio was around 8 years and had survived several bumpy moves).

The only thing I can suggest is to make sure none of your speaker wires are shorting out, that could cause a protection fault.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Heat is another possibility do you have it in a cabinet? can you get a can of compressed air to blow out the insides Dust can cause heat buildup.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First check that the wires are not shorting (touching + with -) ...if everything is correct and is still under warranty, call the company to fix it or request a replacement :yes:.


----------

